# Mission Impossible? Green Terror In A Populated Community Tank With Giant Gourami



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't say for sure. Temperament differs from fish to fish. There's a good chance you may lose some fish. However, its a big tank so you never know. Only way to do so is to try it out..like you're doing!

A buddy of mine had a green terror (almost 5" I'd say)...the guy got punked around and ultimately killed by "less aggressive" African cichlids. When we were buying the dude, a little 10 year old kid walked up to us and told us that his GT ate everything in his tank....


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

Well you are a mad scientist of aquariums lol

Good luck in your strange experiment


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

When I shared this info. Everyone says the ones they have seen was meaner than heck, or really chill. i.e. when they were with aggressive same or larger sized cichlids. I've never seen anyone do this, therefore, I did it and and to try. I observed carefully to make sure he/she did not puff up and dart after everything when introduced. Had everyone say that my giant gouramy will eat my plants. So far, it has not. Of course, time will only tell. This is fun trying to defy the odds. Maybe, try putting a alligator gar in there. lol, just kidding....


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

StygianSteel said:


> Well you are a mad scientist of aquariums lol
> 
> Good luck in your strange experiment



Yes, this is an experiment. With all my years of observing others trying to make their tank standout. I never contemplated doing it. There once was shop which is now closed, but the owner put a 24" jardini arrowana in a planted and heavily stock tank full of cardinal tetras in a 155g bowfront. Just thinking of that kinda inspired me as it defied all odds. Jardini's are suppose to be one of the meanest and chase down everything. So, in short. I just got to try it. It's a beautiful site to see a monster reputation swimming with docile community tankmates.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I will say this much though...

From my experience, behavior even a couple of weeks out from first introducing any aggressive fish to a tank doesn't guarantee future behavior.

I can't tell you how many times my buddy figured, after watching any new addition for a few days, that the fish is safe (doesnt fight, doesnt get bullied, etc.), only to see it or some other fish disappear two-three-even more months out.

So don't be surprised if the GT does turn into a monster later on 

Having said that, I think you do just have to try it out...no one has this (fish-keeping and especially fish compatibility) down to a completely precise art...Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

The logic you presented is so accurate. It's such a beautiful sight when the combination works. Big fish swimming with a bunch of small ones. If the GT or my Giant Gouramy becomes problematic in this community setting. I do have a 155 gallon which I can put in with my 27" silver arrowana. To quite frank, that was my original plan for both phases of each of these notorious species. Gouramy will get broadly large (20"+) and be fond of eating vegetables. Or... the Green Terror will eventually live up to its name. I might as well enjoy this moment while it is all peaceful. 




astrosag said:


> I will say this much though...
> 
> From my experience, behavior even a couple of weeks out from first introducing any aggressive fish to a tank doesn't guarantee future behavior.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Vancover_WA_98683 said:


> Yes, this is an experiment. With all my years of observing others trying to make their tank standout. I never contemplated doing it. There once was shop which is now closed, but the owner put a 24" jardini arrowana in a planted and heavily stock tank full of cardinal tetras in a 155g bowfront. Just thinking of that kinda inspired me as it defied all odds. Jardini's are suppose to be one of the meanest and chase down everything. So, in short. I just got to try it. It's a beautiful site to see a monster reputation swimming with docile community tankmates.


If you put in a large enough fish with small enough fish, the predator does not deem the fish to be worthy of the energy expended vs. the energy gained. I've seen pictures of that same tank and that's the reason it works. Really small fish are ignored and bigger fish are food. I suspect in your case with the GT, they are too close in size for the GT not to see the tetras as food.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive seen a group of male Bettas in an aquarium over along period of time before. There was also very little shredded fins too. But with the GT and tetras I do not know. Sounds like a Great White kept with a Surfer guy. You may be able to escape death or they might get easily snapped up  Good luck 

Swan


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

So far so good. All cardinals are there even with some darting tendacies from Green Terror. On a positive note. Giant Gouramy is well behaved.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh wow. I might be concerned about the plants as the gourami grows. They become strongly herbivorous with age I think. I remember seeing the natives feeding them water spinach in vietnam last time I was there.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

Day 3 - Green Terror doing great with his bud, Giant Gourami. Inhabitants all getting along thus far and surprised the GT is very graceful interweaving between my driftwood and no uprooting of plants. If natural instincts, reputation, or bullying comes into play. I will place them in my larger tank with my silver arowana. It's a nice feeling knowing the GT and GG are cooperating for now, therefore, have plans for upgrading to a taller 150 gallon; 4'L x24"W x30"H.


----------



## yajur (Mar 4, 2011)

nice to know tera are ok with them


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

yajur said:


> nice to know tera are ok with them


I would say this is a more unlikely thing to have happen though. I wouldnt try it unless you have some major backup and help to heal some potentially damaged fish.

Swan


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

- Update -
As most of you experts thought that this green terror will eventually eat some or if not all of the cardinals by now. Well.......... yes, it mostly true. It has eaten a couple. I know for a fact that this is happening when the lights are off. As all of us cardinal tetras owners are aware, their colors fade and hide within the brushes. Because of this, they seemed slower than normal, almost as they're in sleep mode. It's a defense mechanism designed in the wild with wide range which is not true in my tank, since it is confined. Make sense right? With this being said. My GT is an opportunist cardinal gobbler. End result is that I now have to place them in my 10 gallon for the time being. So, what does this mean. I'm going "shrimp" and look for another small tank, maybe some lace rock, branchy wood, and then house these cardinals. YAY another project! Overall, I am pleased as the GT and GG show no interest to bully or mess with my plants.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

bummer. But I'm sure you expected it. You are also going to want to move the leporinus fasciatus I saw in one of the pictures. They get big and kill everything


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The real problem is that eventually the GT is going to start bullying and picking on larger fish. IF you "suspect" a fish is going to be a problem, making a mix like this just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

F22 said:


> bummer. But I'm sure you expected it. You are also going to want to move the leporinus fasciatus I saw in one of the pictures. They get big and kill everything


It looks like it from a distance. The vertical striped yellow and black is my playful queen loach. Pretty docile, cool and not that common to have.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> The real problem is that eventually the GT is going to start bullying and picking on larger fish. IF you "suspect" a fish is going to be a problem, making a mix like this just doesn't make sense.



When this phase occurs. I'll put in my other larger tank with a silver arowana. I have this planned beforehand before obtaining the GT and juvenile Giant Gourami.


----------



## Vancover_WA_98683 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meanwhile, here is an updated pic of the 75 community.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok cool, it looked like a lep from my phone view


----------



## Paragon (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a breeding pair of terrors that, when they spawned, killed everything else in the tank, then uprooted every decoration. Give him a few more weeks to settle in and your tank will look like a bomb hit it.

That said, they respect "strength". The pair chilled with my turtle for a few weeks with no problems.


----------



## trap (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice GT ! I've had experience with them and I have seen them be total A$$ towards other cichlids, but leave non-combatants alone (i.e. catfish, tetras). That being said, I have also seen them dig in the gravel relentlessly, which messes with your scape.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ooooookay kids... who wants to be next?

(Sorry, just had to) :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So Sam, I heard that you bought some kind of loaches the other day at The Wet Spot?


----------

